# Can't believe how much my little man has changed!!



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, he is precious! I love his coloring, he reminds me of a little fox!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness he's adorable!!!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you 

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

he is so adorable! he looks like vulpix the Fox pokemon lol


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

He is really such a cute guy. I love his built looks so healthy.


----------

